# Here you go, hustlers - article: The American System of Tipping Makes No Sense



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/10/american-system-tipping-makes-no-sense/600937/


> Travis Kalanick, the founder and former chief executive of Uber, infamously hated the idea of allowing tipping on his app. Something about adding psychological "friction" to the ride, reportedly. But John List, who served as chief economist at the company, disagreed. Drivers were so desperate for extra cash that many were busking for tips by hanging buckets on the back of their seats with signs begging riders to top off their meager income from driving. Talk about added friction.





> Men tip 23 percent more than women. Tips tend to be higher for airport and business trips, because people are generous when paying with other people's money-especially when those people are the boss.


Men are used to paying for it, one way or another.  
I wonder if any boss has told his employees not to tip on the company dime. 


> Women get higher tips than men, and younger women get the highest tips. (Men tipping younger women accounts for most of the difference between male and female tips.)


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

An entire article about tipping but yet no discussion about cash tip vs tipping "in the APP" or in the restaurant/bartending business credit card receipt tipping vs cash Tipping. Stop tipping in the APP and on CC receipts. Tip in cash so 100% of your gratuity goes to the person you want it to go to. Uncle Sam cannot get his greedy little hands on cash tips as easily if you tip in cash.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Uncle Sam cannot get his greedy little hands on cash tips as easily if you tip in cash.


And neither can Uber. :coolio:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> An entire article about tipping but yet no discussion about cash tip vs tipping "in the APP" or in the restaurant/bartending business credit card receipt tipping vs cash Tipping. Stop tipping in the APP and on CC receipts. Tip in cash so 100% of your gratuity goes to the person you want it to go to. Uncle Sam cannot get his greedy little hands on cash tips as easily if you tip in cash.


How much tax revenue is lost because servers do not claim all of their income? As we talk about free shit for everybody in 2020, we need people to claim their income.

What I do not like is the sub shop that I order from and when I pay the receipt comes out with a place for a tip. Annoying that you think I should tip you for doing your job. Wait staff are primarily paid by the public (who's the genius who thought that up?) so I ensure I tip appropriately. Anyone else who does not make less than minimum wage does not need to be tipped unless the service received is above and beyond.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> An entire article about tipping but yet no discussion about cash tip vs tipping "in the APP" or in the restaurant/bartending business credit card receipt tipping vs cash Tipping. Stop tipping in the APP and on CC receipts. Tip in cash so 100% of your gratuity goes to the person you want it to go to. Uncle Sam cannot get his greedy little hands on cash tips as easily if you tip in cash.


So you are saying that hustlers should cheat on their taxes?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> How much tax revenue is lost because servers do not claim all of their income? As we talk about free shit for everybody in 2020, we need people to claim their income.
> 
> What I do not like is the sub shop that I order from and when I pay the receipt comes out with a place for a tip. Annoying that you think I should tip you for doing your job. Wait staff are primarily paid by the public (who's the genius who thought that up?) so I ensure I tip appropriately. Anyone else who does not make less than minimum wage does not need to be tipped unless the service received is above and beyond.


Most people in the service industry that earn tips will pay very little to no taxes anyway due to their income bracket and other poor people deductions. I make decent money, yet I haven't paid federal income tax like, ever. I do have a herd of kids and a lot of deductions. SSN and other items like that is where revenue is lost by not reporting those items.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Most people in the service industry that earn tips will pay very little to no taxes anyway due to their income bracket and other poor people deductions. I make decent money, yet I haven't paid federal income tax like, ever. I do have a herd of kids and a lot of deductions. SSN and other items like that is where revenue is lost by not reporting those items.


And we can't figure out how to balance the budget. How many people in the US do not pay taxes? Yet I see politicians wanting to take 80% of the successful to pay for free shit. How about making everyone pay their fair share? The wait staff at a restaurant should pay taxes, everyone should pay taxes. Get rid of these ridiculous write offs.

It's not fair that you pay no taxes, like ever.

You income bracket determines what percent you pay, it's the deductions that allow people to not pay taxes.

How much in tax income is lost by the US because of cash tips not being reported?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/10/american-system-tipping-makes-no-sense/600937/
> Men are used to paying for it, one way or another.
> I wonder if any boss has told his employees not to tip on the company dime.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Go away with your stupid article. Paxholes should tip, each and every time. Done!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go away with your stupid article. Paxholes should tip, each and every time. Done!


Not if you treat them like Paxholes they shouldn't.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> And we can't figure out how to balance the budget. How many people in the US do not pay taxes? Yet I see politicians wanting to take 80% of the successful to pay for free shit. How about making everyone pay their fair share? The wait staff at a restaurant should pay taxes, everyone should pay taxes. Get rid of these ridiculous write offs.
> 
> It's not fair that you pay no taxes, like ever.
> 
> ...


Almost nothing compared to the unreported Corporate income tax system we have set up. Most large companies pay almost no taxes but also get HUGE tax incentives to move etc. We literally pay their moving expenses, taxes etc. But people still believe that the little guy next to them is why we are broke as a nation. As long as you keep thinking your neighbor is the problem the problem will never be solved.

Lol, but to play devil's advocate

Est 2.5MM servers in the US
Each works 5 days a week
each gets an estimated $50 a day in cash tips
625,000,000 in unreported income (oh no!)
@ 10% tax rate we are talking about 62,500,000 in unreported income to the govt.

Unfortunately there is this narrative that low tax rate individuals and things like "unreported income" are what is killing our economy. But when you ACTUALLY do the math the story doesn't add up

60 of the Fortune 500 paid ZERO federal income taxes in 2018 on 79 Billion in profits

So the moral of the story really is it's obviously all the servers (and other cash tip accepting jobs) fault and they should all be stopped!!!!!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> So you are saying that hustlers should cheat on their taxes?


if you aint cheatin you aint tryin


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Almost nothing compared to the unreported Corporate income tax system we have set up. Most large companies pay almost no taxes but also get HUGE tax incentives to move etc. We literally pay their moving expenses, taxes etc. But people still believe that the little guy next to them is why we are broke as a nation. As long as you keep thinking your neighbor is the problem the problem will never be solved.
> 
> Lol, but to play devil's advocate
> 
> ...


Buffet service for everybody!!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Paxholes should tip


and if they did would you still call them 'paxholes;? :errwhat: ? ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Tipping is what a society improvises when employers refuse to do the right thing. Tipping started in America during the Prohibition Era, when restaurants started to lose business and then told employees to beg the patrons for compensation instead.

It's an outdated custom that would go away, only if businesses resumed the practice of paying their employees a living wage.

We don't tip airline pilots, Amtrak engineers, or Greyhound bus drivers. Why? Because their employer already pays them a fair wage.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberPrius11 said:


> Almost nothing compared to the unreported Corporate income tax system we have set up. Most large companies pay almost no taxes but also get HUGE tax incentives to move etc. We literally pay their moving expenses, taxes etc. But people still believe that the little guy next to them is why we are broke as a nation. As long as you keep thinking your neighbor is the problem the problem will never be solved.
> 
> Lol, but to play devil's advocate
> 
> ...


Thread isn't about corporate America, it's about tipping lol. I know we can veer off topic, but that was a good post. 62M is a lot of money. That's just from wait staff.

All should pay taxes, it's really a simple statement. Corporate write offs to the low income write offs. All that shit needs to stop.

And for the sub shop that prints a receipt with a spot to add a tip, I don't ever cater to that greed.



rkozy said:


> Tipping is what a society improvises when employers refuse to do the right thing. Tipping started in America during the Prohibition Era, when restaurants started to lose business and then told employees to beg the patrons for compensation instead.
> 
> It's an outdated custom that would go away, only if businesses resumed the practice of paying their employees a living wage.
> 
> We don't tip airline pilots, Amtrak engineers, or Greyhound bus drivers. Why? Because their employer already pays them a fair wage.


We don't tip McD's employees either.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and if they did would you still call them 'paxholes;? :errwhat: ? ?


Most times, yes. However, there's always exceptions.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Most times, yes.


wow. Have to say my experience is pax are very ok and no problems. Maybe it is a daylight vs night time issue? Area? State?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> And we can't figure out how to balance the budget. How many people in the US do not pay taxes? Yet I see politicians wanting to take 80% of the successful to pay for free shit. How about making everyone pay their fair share? The wait staff at a restaurant should pay taxes, everyone should pay taxes. Get rid of these ridiculous write offs.
> 
> It's not fair that you pay no taxes, like ever.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.... I'm all for a simple flat tax, similar to the European VAT. Get rid of income tax and 10-20% on everything you buy. And then can also get ride of the IRS as it won't be needed any longer ($11b/year savings). Then it's not about what you make, but what you spend. And everyone pays. Even tourists. Illegal immigrants getting paid under the table in cash. Tips. etc etc. But it won't happen because our current system is a political tool.

Oh, and all those people who aren't paying taxes, are getting huge refunds. Refunds on what if they aren't paying taxes? <shrug> Free money from the government just for having kids.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I wonder if any boss has told his employees not to tip on the company dime.


We have a company tipping policy. It varies based on the service recieved, and has substantial wiggle room for quality of service recieved. There are some hard minimums and maximums though.

No idea if the accountants ever really look at that though.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> We don't tip McD's employees either.


Fast food didn't come about until well after the repeal of Prohibition, and it also lacks the "table service" model that traditional restaurants employ. At a McDonalds, you order at the counter and you handle your own drink refills/table busing. However, most importantly, internal policy at McDonald's has forbid employees from accepting tips in the first place. Almost every traditional restaurant (including chain models like Red Lobster and Denny's) will allow their employees to accept tips.

That's the most important distinction.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Post in your car


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> How much tax revenue is lost because servers do not claim all of their income? As we talk about free shit for everybody in 2020, we need people to claim their income.
> 
> What I do not like is the sub shop that I order from and when I pay the receipt comes out with a place for a tip. Annoying that you think I should tip you for doing your job. Wait staff are primarily paid by the public (who's the genius who thought that up?) so I ensure I tip appropriately. Anyone else who does not make less than minimum wage does not need to be tipped unless the service received is above and beyond.


Yeah, those working-class freeloaders need to start paying their fair share...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow. Have to say my experience is pax are very ok and no problems. Maybe it is a daylight vs night time issue? Area? State?


Not necessarily problematic. Moreso just cheap, most times!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Post in your car
> 
> View attachment 372684


Why are people tipping a restaurant for takeout orders? 
I've lived in apartments my whole adult life and I've never seen an Apartment Doorman. I've seen it on a Seinfeld episode. What do they do to warrant $20-$50 tips?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

"Men tip 23 percent more than women."

Women are also paid 23% less than men (on average) so....


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

At a residential building, a *doorman* is responsible for opening doors and screening visitors and deliveries. He will often provide other courtesy services such as signing for packages, carrying luggage between the elevator and the street, or hailing taxis for residents and guests. 
Unofficially, use the master key when you forget your key, buzz you when the "other" girlfriend is downstairs, get you tickets for different events, arrange to take care of errands you might need done (doorman have sub-doorman to get things done), the list is endless. Doorman are worth every penny they make which includes the HUGE tip they usually get around the Xmas holiday season. In NYC a good doorman will make as much in tips as he does in salary. IN FACT, many condo, co-op and HOA groups will actually unofficially assess residents an amount to give the doormen... If your don't pay, other residents will snub you until you leave... A high caliber doorman is a required amenity and status symbol in high caliber buildings..... Most high caliber buildings also have in-house drivers (usually also doorman) that are appreciated by the residents and rewarded in the "Tip Pool" year-end or during the year.

PAX treat drivers like sh*t because Uber treats drivers like sh*t. That won't change until Uber changes ....


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Thread isn't about corporate America, it's about tipping lol. I know we can veer off topic, but that was a good post. 62M is a lot of money. That's just from wait staff.
> 
> All should pay taxes, it's really a simple statement. Corporate write offs to the low income write offs. All that shit needs to stop.
> 
> ...


Lol, You mentioned issues with balancing the budget, questioned how many people in general don't pay taxes and something about an 80% tax so I took a little liberty. 
I think we agree overall, maybe just details differ. 62 Mil is a lot to you or I but doesn't even cover .00002% of our budget (and wait staff is easily the largest group of cash tips since bartenders etc were included in that number). Honestly I think all write offs should be removed but it won't happen. 
What I personally have never understood is why people are ok with allowing many multiples of the number I quoted about as a free gift to a single corporation over and over but are simply enraged by someone getting a small food or housing voucher? Now don't misunderstand me I don't care for any of the current nonsense being pandered but in the system we have now poverty entitlements are a very small portion of our budget if you actually look at the published numbers and don't just listen to someone spin it. 
people who receive tips get a salary and electronic tips via credit card etc (all taxed), so we are discussing a minuscule portion of a minuscule amount. I'd feel just as fine telling Amazon to pay their taxes as I would telling Mary I don't care if she reports the cash tip I gave her. But that's just me!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Buffet service for everybody!!!!!


Buffett for Everyone ?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

LuxCarSpy said:


> At a residential building, a *doorman* is responsible for opening doors and screening visitors and deliveries. He will often provide other courtesy services such as signing for packages, carrying luggage between the elevator and the street, or hailing taxis for residents and guests.
> Unofficially, use the master key when you forget your key, buzz you when the "other" girlfriend is downstairs, get you tickets for different events, arrange to take care of errands you might need done (doorman have sub-doorman to get things done), the list is endless. Doorman are worth every penny they make which includes the HUGE tip they usually get around the Xmas holiday season. In NYC a good doorman will make as much in tips as he does in salary. IN FACT, many condo, co-op and HOA groups will actually unofficially assess residents an amount to give the doormen... If your don't pay, other residents will snub you until you leave... A high caliber doorman is a required amenity and status symbol in high caliber buildings..... Most high caliber buildings also have in-house drivers (usually also doorman) that are appreciated by the residents and rewarded in the "Tip Pool" year-end or during the year.
> 
> PAX treat drivers like sh*t because Uber treats drivers like sh*t. That won't change until Uber changes ....


so this is a New York thing?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

LuxCarSpy said:


> At a residential building, a *doorman* is responsible for opening doors and screening visitors and deliveries. He will often provide other courtesy services such as signing for packages, carrying luggage between the elevator and the street, or hailing taxis for residents and guests.
> Unofficially, use the master key when you forget your key, buzz you when the "other" girlfriend is downstairs, get you tickets for different events, arrange to take care of errands you might need done (doorman have sub-doorman to get things done), the list is endless. Doorman are worth every penny they make which includes the HUGE tip they usually get around the Xmas holiday season. In NYC a good doorman will make as much in tips as he does in salary. IN FACT, many condo, co-op and HOA groups will actually unofficially assess residents an amount to give the doormen... If your don't pay, other residents will snub you until you leave... A high caliber doorman is a required amenity and status symbol in high caliber buildings..... Most high caliber buildings also have in-house drivers (usually also doorman) that are appreciated by the residents and rewarded in the "Tip Pool" year-end or during the year.
> 
> PAX treat drivers like sh*t because Uber treats drivers like sh*t. That won't change until Uber changes ....


My buildings super hates me. Can you guess why? lol


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yeah, those working-class freeloaders need to start paying their fair share...
> 
> View attachment 372704


You're right, those and the other 40% who do not pay their fair share. How come 40% of Americans pay 0 taxes after filing? That must be your interpretation of fair share huh?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> You're right, those and the other 40% who do not pay their fair share. How come 40% of Americans pay 0 taxes after filing? That must be your interpretation of fair share huh?


Zero INCOME taxes and zero taxes are not the same thing.

When you consider gasoline tax/property tax(paid indirectly by anyone that rents)/sales tax/tax tax(tax preparation services/software).

Drink a beer-pay a tax
Glass of wine-pay a tax

Relative to their income, the working class pays their fair share, in my opinion.

Disagree? Congratulations, you still live in a free country.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Zero INCOME taxes and zero taxes are not the same thing.
> 
> When you consider gasoline tax/property tax(paid indirectly by anyone that rents)/sales tax/tax tax(tax preparation services/software).
> 
> ...


Correct, I did a bad thing by assuming you knew what I meant. 40% do not pay income taxes, absolutely not fair. Is it 40% or has it crept to almost 50%? Maybe it's 20%, but I gather my point is now clear to you.

No need to congratulate me about living in a free country, my user name should have a small indication that I am well aware of where I live.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Be glad you're not waitstaff at almost any restaurant in Europe. You typically get tip of 1 Euro or less, whatever the coin change might be and that is normal.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go away with your stupid article. Paxholes should tip, each and every time. Done!


No,Uber and other places should pay more. Why can I open a restaurant and I can pay 4hr and the customer pays the rest w tips. The guy or girl can make 20hr.

I open a deli and I got pay minimum wage . Which is 12hr. Drivers should make enough off Uber. Any tips should just be a nice bonus.



percy_ardmore said:


> Be glad you're not waitstaff at almost any restaurant in Europe. You typically get tip of 1 Euro or less, whatever the coin change might be and that is normal.


They also get paid more per hour .


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> No,Uber and other places should pay more. Why can I open a restaurant and I can pay 4hr and the customer pays the rest w tips. The guy or girl can make 20hr.
> 
> I open a deli and I got pay minimum wage . Which is 12hr. Drivers should make enough off Uber. Any tips should just be a nice bonus.


You have the right to be wrong!


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

So do u.

If you were getting paid $1.50 a mile or more a tip wouldn't be needed . Literally the customer especially for a server is paying most of the employees pay. How is that system right?

I always tip to not screw the person just trying to make a living . It's not their fault we have the tip system and wage in place.

I took an Uber to the airport and it cost me almost $80. A cab would be $130. I tipped the lady $20 bucks cash. She had to pay for her own gas and repairs on her car. The cab keeps the whole $130 minus the gas and maybe he pays a rental fee.

Even if she got no tip,he still made $30 more. Many people don't tip. If the Uber rate was $100 atleast the driver doesn't have to hope to get a tip. Uber need to raise the prices. Everyone gonna take an Uber b.c it's so much cheaper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Post in your car
> 
> View attachment 372684


Uber Driver didnt Even make the List !


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe for taxi people tipped mostly,I would say if an Uber driver gets a tip on 40 percent of their rides . They are doing well .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tc49821 said:


> Maybe for taxi people tipped mostly,I would say if an Uber driver gets a tip on 40 percent of their rides . They are doing well .


I would say 10% is Excellent.

Pizza Delivery = 95% tips.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> So do u.
> 
> If you were getting paid $1.50 a mile or more a tip wouldn't be needed . *Literally the customer especially for a server is paying most of the employees pay. How is that system right?*
> 
> ...


In CA it doesn't work like that, server is paid minimum wage no matter what and tips cannot be counted. I know in some states they can be paid as little as 3-4 an hour and the tips make up the difference but it is not like that everywhere.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

You got a guy working in a bad area at a gas station. He might get a gun pulled on him,deal w abuse,clean a nasty bathroom. He makes minimum wage w no tips. Same as a server in CA. If you don't tip a server getting paid min,your a scumbag.

My main point is pay the workers minimum wage or a fair amount for their job. So they don't got depend on tips. Any tips would be a nice bonus . 

In the states w tip wage. An owner can get away w paying 5hr and the customer many times is paying more towards the sever pay than the owner. Its a weird system.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> How much tax revenue is lost because servers do not claim all of their income? As we talk about free shit for everybody in 2020, we need people to claim their income.
> 
> What I do not like is the sub shop that I order from and when I pay the receipt comes out with a place for a tip. Annoying that you think I should tip you for doing your job. Wait staff are primarily paid by the public (who's the genius who thought that up?) so I ensure I tip appropriately.  Anyone else who does not make less than minimum wage does not need to be tipped unless the service received is above and beyond.


Unless you deduct from YOUR income the tips you pay, income tax has already BEEN paid on that money--by YOU. You're acting as an employer to the server (or call them a contractor, doesn't matter). So if they pay taxes on that money, you shouldn't. But you did, right?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> And we can't figure out how to balance the budget. How many people in the US do not pay taxes? Yet I see politicians wanting to take 80% of the successful to pay for free shit. How about making everyone pay their fair share? The wait staff at a restaurant should pay taxes, everyone should pay taxes. Get rid of these ridiculous write offs.
> 
> It's not fair that you pay no taxes, like ever.
> 
> ...


Actually the middle class which is the largest segment of the population foots the tax bill.

The poor doesn't pay much because they're poor wtf man.

If someone only makes $15k/year there just isn't any money there to take, remember Fed,State,Med,Social all need a cut from that meager weekly check.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> You got a guy working in a bad area at a gas station. He might get a gun pulled on him,deal w abuse,clean a nasty bathroom. He makes minimum wage w no tips. Same as a server in CA. If you don't tip a server getting paid min,your a scumbag.
> 
> My main point is pay the workers minimum wage or a fair amount for their job. So they don't got depend on tips. Any tips would be a nice bonus .
> 
> In the states w tip wage. An owner can get away w paying 5hr and the customer many times is paying more towards the sever pay than the owner. Its a weird system.


What if I'm struggling financially myself?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually the middle class which is the largest segment of the population foots the tax bill.
> 
> The poor doesn't pay much because they're poor wtf man.
> 
> If someone only makes $15k/year there just isn't any money there to take, remember Fed,State,Med,Social all need a cut from that meager weekly check.


Everyone should pay taxes, the less you make the less you pay. 8% of 15K is a lot less than 8% of 1M. Just because you make 15K doesn't and shouldn't exclude you from paying your fair share. It just happens to be less than 1.5K for the year. The person making 1M would pay 80K at 8%.

But back to tipping....



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless you deduct from YOUR income the tips you pay, income tax has already BEEN paid on that money--by YOU. You're acting as an employer to the server (or call them a contractor, doesn't matter). So if they pay taxes on that money, you shouldn't. But you did, right?


Seriously? My money I paid taxes on it. By your logic, no one should have to claim it as income subsequently? I go to Best Buy and use the money that I already paid taxes on, BB doesn't have to claim it right? BB would not have to claim any income taxes as a corporation by your logic, because everyone paid taxes on the money already.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Everyone should pay taxes, the less you make the less you pay. 8% of 15K is a lot less than 8% of 1M. Just because you make 15K doesn't and shouldn't exclude you from paying your fair share. It just happens to be less than 1.5K for the year. The person making 1M would pay 80K at 8%.
> 
> But back to tipping....
> 
> ...


Read what I wrote,

"The poor doesn't pay much because they're poor wtf man."

I explicitly say the poor doesn't pay much not they don't pay at all.

A pizza boy not reporting $500 worth of tips throughout the year is trivial. It would not make additional funds for the government. To say something should be 'done' about it just out of the sake of fairness is ignorant.

You don't spend a dollar to chase down a nickel.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Read what I wrote,
> 
> "The poor doesn't pay much because they're poor wtf man."
> 
> ...


When its to the tune of a billion dollars, who is ignorant?

I think another reply got lumped in with my reply to you. The last paragraph.


----------

